# exchange wanted



## lip03 (1 Feb 2014)

Hey, I have a scott sub 30 hybrid, not sure of exact frame size but will find out. It is a tad small for me tho, I am looking for a raod bike, anything considered please feel free to message me regarding

Cheers


----------



## Doyleyburger (1 Feb 2014)

Got pics ?


----------



## lip03 (1 Feb 2014)

I could email some as my phone dosent seem to want to upload to CC


----------



## Doyleyburger (1 Feb 2014)

Okay no problem. Just that a friend of mine is looking to get a newer bike and currently has a hybrid ?
I'll see if he's interested first 
Cheers


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Feb 2014)

Possibly interested with a roadie to offer.
How tall are you? Help us get an idea of what too small may be and what size roadie are you after?

whats the age/condition/monetary value of the bike to be sure its an equitable exchange.


----------



## lip03 (1 Feb 2014)

shoulinbed said:


> Possibly interested with a roadie to offer.
> How tall are you? Help us get an idea of what too small may be and what size roadie are you after?
> 
> whats the age/condition/monetary value of the bike to be sure its an equitable exchange.


I am arround 6'1 my bike is in good condition only thing I know it needs is new break pads as they are on there last legs, has a small scuff where my lock is on the top tube, had a look on ebay at some similar age/conditions and they are around £150-£200 quid


----------



## lip03 (1 Feb 2014)

Doyleyburgpost: 2905747 said:


> Okay no problem. Just that a friend of mine is looking to get a newer bike and currently has a hybrid ?
> I'll see if he's interested first
> Cheers


Sorry I am really looking for a road bike


----------



## lip03 (18 Feb 2014)

still up for an exchange if anyone fancies it! or £200 cash price its a 21 inch frame few small scuffs and scratches but for the age of the bike its in great condition i'll even throw in the lights and bottle in


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2014)

Think your forks on the wrong way round...

Stu


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Mar 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Think your forks on the wrong way round...
> 
> Stu


Certainly looks like the angle is wrong....but the V brake mounts are in the front so the forks can't be the wrong way round.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2014)

I think the angle of the picture is what is making it look wrong.

@lip03 I've got a frame which would fit you if you're interested?


----------



## lip03 (3 Mar 2014)

forks are definitely the right way haha just the way they are designed even at a different angle they look a little odd unless someone at the scott facory was having a bad day and braised the brake mounts on the wrong way  @AndyRM inbox me with some info if you could thanks


----------

